# FocalTech touchpad support?



## geek (Mar 2, 2017)

Hello.

I got an ASUS X540YA that appears to have a FocalTech touchpad. I can only move the cursor and do left and right button clicks. Scrolling or middle click don't work on BSD out-of-the-box, but at least scrolling does work on Linux.

Does support for FocalTech touchpads exist on FreeBSD (or any other BSD), or is such support expected to be added in the near future?

I also found a similar question on a TrueOS subreddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/TrueOS/comments/56b2g9/support_for_focaltech_touchpad/


----------

